# Push Pole Storage on Jon Boat



## Carphunter (Jan 30, 2018)

Alright, figured out pictures, how do I move to general discussion?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Anytide is a moderator on here, here’s his site. Great products!
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/push_pole_brackets


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Hammertech marine makes some that looks pretty good. Check them out.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

CPurvis said:


> Hammertech marine makes some that looks pretty good. Check them out.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

My advice is to get a google drive account. Way easier and no ads. You get like 50Gb for free. When you upload photos to google drive, it creates a URL and you just copy paste the link to the post. It prevents microskiff.com from having to be a data farm, which can get pretty expensive.

Is it too shallow or too grassy to use a trolling motor? I am a big fan of push pole only, but poling sucks in 5+ ft of water. The pole wants to float up and you don't get a long stroke.


----------



## Carphunter (Jan 30, 2018)

Thanks guys, I think the HammerTech may be the way to go. I found that photo also when scrolling through their photos. They look like they are a custom fabrication for the round gunnels.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Carphunter said:


> Thanks guys, I think the HammerTech may be the way to go. I found that photo also when scrolling through their photos. They look like they are a custom fabrication for the round gunnels.


In use Hammertech products and they work good. Very good customer service.


----------



## Carphunter (Jan 30, 2018)

Curtis thanks for the reply, Yup Minn Kota powerdrive up front. Merc 25HP on transom. Gets us around, but very often
our Carp are found in very skinny water. Hammertech only charges $15.00 extra for the
holders that fit on the round gunnels. I thought that was very fair.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

We'd like to see pictures of your Carp fishing. Especially if you fly fish


----------



## Carphunter (Jan 30, 2018)

Hello Permitchaser, Yes fly fish, Carp are very tough to hook, very finicky, spooky and frusturating.
Funny as Permitchaser is my handle on all other fishing forums I am a member of, good choice.
Been a permit guy for 25 years. Actually headed to Placencia, Belize Saturday for 12 days to chase them once again! Sight fishing has been in my blood since I hooked my fist bone almost 30 years ago. Living in Colorado provides great trout fishing but Carp tail in shallow water and get large.
I find them almost as challenging as Permit, and close to home. My buddy and I are building the Carphunter 2, Last year we had a Canoe with outriggers that worked well, but realized we needed to up our float.


----------



## Carphunter (Jan 30, 2018)

The skiff is almost completed, I will try to post more photos soon. Here she is when we brought her home in October. Not a bad start for $650


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Carp hunter. Have you tried good old white bread balls?


----------

